# BRAND LICENSING help



## funkmaster (Jan 27, 2007)

I own a clothing brand...
A business outside the USA, wants permission to use our designs (manufacture and sell). Thus: brand licensing

We're trying to figure out the $$$ part and terms of use.

Can anyone recommend a GOOD brand licensing firm or lawyer who can draw up contracts...to consult with in terms of seeing the overall worth of this deal?

Your input is also appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

I PMd you.


----------



## aminaic (Dec 18, 2009)

which company is that I could not find it on the net?


----------



## avernfish (Dec 17, 2009)

Why not find a good brand licensing firm or lawyer via your friends?
If you want to find one online, you can tell where you are now so that we can give your best suggestion.


----------

